# Once fired 22-250 & 30-06 brass



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

*SOLD - Once fired 22-250 & 30-06 brass*

SOLD
95 rounds of 22-250, mostly Remington brass with some Winchester, Federal, and PMP (South African) brass thrown in.
33 rounds of 30-06, all Remington cases.
All brass was range shot and is completely free of dirt.
I have no idea what the brass may be worth to someone so just make a decent offer and it's yours. Trades welcome. 
I live in southwest Weber County but work in the Layton/Kaysville area.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

If anyone wants to take this brass of my hands for free, it's yours! Otherwise I'll let my kids take it to the recycler with their cans.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll take it. Got a phone number I can contact you by?


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

